# Cost to Repaint-what's reasonable?



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

Assuming the trim, door handles, bumpers, grille, etc., are removed, and that 4 panels are stripped down to the bare metal, actual bodywork is minimal, and the car is color-sanded and buffed.................what's a reasonable estimate for a base/clearcoat paint job these days? I'm getting estimates all over the place......what's a reasonable range, give or take $1000 or $1500 either way? Also, what's a reasonable period of time for the car to be in the shop?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

if it were me I would be more worried about quality rather than cost. I had an 87 RX-7 that I got a few estimats on paint and the cheapest was 1800 for the whole car from a shop who's paint jobs suck. The one shop that I did like the quality of there work wanted 3500 for the same work. Im not rich by any meens but I would pay the extra 1700 for a paint job that im happy with. I have had cars with paint issues and there is nothing more frustraiting than having to take your car back to the body shop 6 times in 6 months for piss poor paint work. I would also recommend after spending the money on a paint job that you invest a little more and have 3M's paint protection film put on. It is more than worth it, if our interested let me know what area you are in and I can help you find a 3M certified installer. For more info on the film you can go to www.ultrashield-hr.com


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

not sure about money but if you want THE BEST in quality contact darryl kirban @ kirban customs... he's in pa north of philly somewhere. changing colors or somethin?


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, guys. No, actually, I'm not changing colors. The repaint isn't for the '04 GTO, it's for my daily driver, a '95 Caprice LT1. I agree with what you said Braman, about favoring quality rather than looking for the cheapest job around, but let me clarify a little.

I've received 2 estimates so far. The first was from a shop that's done some collision work for me in the past. They have an excellent rep, the owner is well-known for being very anal(and kind of on the expensive side, but verrrrrrry thorough), they've been in business for like 40 years, and from what I could tell about the job they did when my daughter wrecked my truck, the work looked flawless. The owner first tried to talk me OUT of getting the car painted, telling me the job would cost me more than the market value of the car. Once we got past that sticking point, he told me it would cost me anywhere from 3k to 5k to properly do the job, but that he'd have to keep the car for a day to go over it and firm up the estimate. 

The 2nd estimate was from a guy who is a client of mine who owns a bodyshop. He proposed to do the job roughly the same as the guy who gave me the 1st estimate. The only thing is, his estimate wasn't 3k to 5k, it was 7800. Now, I've been out of the car game for a long time, so, somebody tell meeeee :willy: (umm.......please?), is 3k or 4k reasonable these days, and is the bodyshop owner who quoted me 7800 totally out of his mind, or am I way off base here for thinking that?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont know if you checked out my web site or not but I deal with alot of different paint shops. For a good paint job 3k - 5k is resonable, 7800 sounds a little crazy unless you are cutting and patching metal body parts, go with a full custom paint job and using $2000 a gallon paint. I would go with the guy that did the work for you already, there is nothing better than an anal painter they take pride in their work. One other thing to look at is what kind of a warrenty they give with the work, most of the body shops I work with have 5 year warrentys. Another consideration is going to a local BMW or MB Dealers body shop, the paint jobs are not any more expensive. They just have to keep the Quality of the paint work up because there customers expect more from them. 

Good luck with the paint.


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

i follow turbo buick regals a popular price for a quality re-paint on these cars is $3,000...many have been done because of gm's poor quality in the late eighty's, almost had a paint re-call on them


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

so yes imo that is a fair price.


----------

